# Spray bar and flow



## durtydurty (28 May 2008)

Have just bought a four footer 250 litre tank second hand which came with a Fluval 305 external filter.

It has a spray bar with it and is about 12 inches long with holes every couple of inches. Its currently turning over the water in the tank at a rate of knots with alot of turbulence and water movement very high. The water is the colour of tea due to some exburance with filling it up on my part. 

Would a lily pipe reduce the turbulence as Im not sure your supposed to have this level of movement on what is due to become a planted tank over the next few weeks. 

Any ideas?


----------



## ceg4048 (28 May 2008)

Hi,
    Check this thread=> viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1167&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=spraybar&start=0 
or this one=> viewtopic.php?f=20&t=897&hilit=spraybar

Quite a bit of discussion on planted tank flow rates as well as on lily pipes versus spray bars. Adding a second spraybar to the first extends the coverage of the bar and reduces exit velocities.  

Cheers,


----------



## durtydurty (28 May 2008)

Will have a look now - Thank you.


----------



## beeky (2 Jun 2008)

I put a spray bar along the back of my tank but found the flow a bit too strong so I widened the holes with a slightly larger drill bit. It's still a bit strong for my liking but I plan to extend the tube as well which should make it more acceptable.

I bought some tubing from "fish, fur and feathers" for pennies. It's the only place I could find that sold aquarium grade generic tubing as I don't want to pay extortionate fluval/eheim prices for a piece of plastic pipe.


----------

